# Butter Tips please (my 1st post)



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

Grats on the pickle, bet that thing rips. I've been practicing my butters like a mad man. Riding hard, tryin to butter anything I can. I started buttering the exact same way, going switch to a heel side turn pressing my right foot and using the momentum to keep the spin going. I've been doing the front 1 to switch tail press, then a back 1 out, which is quite easy and the last back one is right there (it practically does it for you). Buttering is a advanced technique and you have to know what your doing on your board/edges before your spinning down the mountian. Try connecting presses, like a front 1 into a tail press, back 1 to a nose. From there youll get the 3's out of the presses to more fluent butters, make you look at steezy n stuff. The biggest tip I can give, is to just practice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

Ezkimo said:


> Buttering is a advanced technique and you have to know what your doing on your board/edges before your spinning down the mountian.



No worries about me being able to ride. Like I said, been riding fer 11 years this season. Spent years riding back country, years in the park and years just shredding everything I can find. Got switch down, half way decent in the park, though a ride with my GF alot and dont get into the park as much as I would like anymore. I have been really getting into buttering down the groomers when i find myself getting bored. Did you bevel your edges at all? I wanted to know if that makes a difference. Also, from the way you describe your butter, is that you are doing a 180 ito a fakie nose press and popping a 180 out, is that correct? I do those type tricks on butter boxes sometimes. Didnt know if I could consider that A butter. Hmm, well, if you got any other tips or any unique buttering tricks to do on groomers, would love to try em out.
Thanks again


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

I'd try to focus on flexing the board more so than leaning back. Also, try to keep your head perpendicular to the slope angle, i.e. not tilted up or down. When your head tilts off axis, things can get a little squirrely if you're just starting out.


----------

